# ozmocote plus?



## krazypara3165 (8 Oct 2013)

Cannot seem to find it anywhere. does anyone know of a good substitute?


----------



## squid102 (8 Oct 2013)

I use Miracle Gro All Purpose Continuous Release Plant Food, which is widely available. I got mine from B&Q.


----------



## dw1305 (8 Oct 2013)

Hi all,


squid102 said:


> Miracle Gro All Purpose Continuous Release Plant Food


 That one will do, these are all "controlled release" fertilisers, where the nutrients are coated in a resin that means they don't all go into solution at once, the rate of release is dependent upon three factors, the thickness of the resin coating and the moisture content and temperature of the potting compost. 

This is where potential problems arise, because they are designed to release nutrients when conditions are suitable for plant growth (warm and wet basically), once you place them in a tropical tank (very warm and very wet) you tend to get a large release of nutrients. This can be a problem if the nitrogen content is ammonia based (usually from NH3NO3, which is 35% N and gives you most "bang for your buck").

cheers Darrel


----------



## dw1305 (8 Oct 2013)

Hi all, 





krazypara3165 said:


> Cannot seem to find it anywhere. does anyone know of a good substitute?


 Should also have said that you can buy Osmocote 12-14 month release via EBAY: < 1kg OSMOCOTE PRO, SLOW RELEASE FERTILISER | eBay>.

cheers Darrel


----------



## krazypara3165 (8 Oct 2013)

Excellent, I seen that on ebay but was unsure if that was the type I needed!


----------

